# I need this chain ring



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)

I need this for a project.  I don't know what kind of bike it is from. But I like it, and it would be prefect for my project. Someone posted a photo a few moths ago, and I told them I wanted it, but they decided to sell it on ebay for about half what I would have paid... Don't you love when that happens....


Please let me know if you have one to sell.

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## prburns (Dec 5, 2021)

I have a chainring (not the crank arm) similar to that.  Will sell for $45.

Pat Burns


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2021)

prburns said:


> I have a chainring (not the crank arm) similar to that.  Will sell for $45.
> 
> Pat Burns
> 
> View attachment 1522350



Thanks, but I have a few of these. Need the one I posted.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 5, 2021)

There is one very similar to the one you are looking for in this thread, 1st picture. (kinda old post, though) Maybe this person could help you? Ya never know the connections people have! 👍









						My Skiptooth Sprocket Collection | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Wanted to share! The last box will be full shortly!




					thecabe.com
				




Good luck, Catfish!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> There is one very similar to the one you are looking for in this thread, 1st picture. (kinda old post, though) Maybe this person could help you? Ya never know the connections people have! 👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks like an *Iroquois*? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iroquois-womens-bicycle-1896.172161/
I do not have any.


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)

I NEED THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ONE FOR SALE OR TRADE !!!!!!!!!!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have cash and parts to trade!!!!  Please pm me.


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 6, 2022)

Why do some of the replies to this post get deleted right away 🤔 Another thing is really doesn't matter how much cash or parts you have. Sometimes it's just not for sale no matter what 👍
 You can always ask Santa Clause 🎅


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Why do some of the replies to this post get deleted right away 🤔 Another thing is really doesn't matter how much cash or parts you have. Sometimes it's just not for sale no matter what 👍
> You can always ask Santa Clause 🎅



No idea how or why things are getting deleted. Must be something the MODS are doing. I did have a lead on this chain ring, but the guy who had it put it on ebay with a low BIN and it sold right away. I'd have paid five times what he got for it. But his loss.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 11, 2022)

catfish said:


> I need this for a project.  I don't know what kind of bike it is from. But I like it, and it would be prefect for my project. Someone posted a photo a few moths ago, and I told them I wanted it, but they decided to sell it on ebay for about half what I would have paid... Don't you love when that happens....
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have one to sell.
> ...



looks a lot like a Fauber chainring
so close but not an exact match to the one at the bottom of this page


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)

locomotion said:


> looks a lot like a Fauber chainring
> so close but not an exact match to the one at the bottom of this page
> 
> View attachment 1749543



Close, but not the same.


----------

